# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Gamepad-Test: Die besten PC-Controller mit Testergebnissen



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. November 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Gamepad-Test: Die besten PC-Controller mit Testergebnissen*

					Unser Testsieger, der Xbox Elite Wireless Controller Series 2 ist ein für PC-Spiele optimal geeignetes Gamepad. Mit dem Razer Wolverine V2 und Turtle Beach Recon Controller finden Sie in der Testtabelle zudem zwei frisch getestete Gamepads mit Kabel. Der Ratgeber liefert Ihnen zusätzlich eine ausführliche Kaufberatung.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Gamepad-Test: Die besten PC-Controller mit Testergebnissen*


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. November 2021)

Ihr habt nur 3 Gamepads getestet?

Mein Monitor wird zu klein.


----------



## MircoSfot (9. November 2021)

Leider ist der Artikel extrem veraltet. Warum geht man hier nicht auf den 6Axen- Sensor ein von SONY/Nintendo bzw den in Gamepad verbauten? Ich würde mir niemals mehr ein XBOX- Gamepad oder gar ein Third- Party Gamepad kaufen. Auf Tools geht man hier auch nicht ein wie: DS4W: https://ryochan7.github.io/ds4windows-site/
Oder Extra für den Dualsense für den PC: https://github.com/Paliverse/DualSenseX
Sehr umfangreich ist Steam ebenso. Ich wette, niemand von euch hat jemals einen Shooter mit den 6Axen- Sensor gespielt oder gar Rennen gefahren mit dem Sensor, macht absolut Spaß und entfacht auch mal wieder die Flamme für Videospiele. Man kann mit dem Gamepad ebenso präzise zielen wie mit der Maus.
Dank Flick Stick ist man ebenso reaktionsschnell unterwegs.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3qlZmXnE1mw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

